# yellowfin boats



## tlaneff (Jan 11, 2010)

looking for input on how much of a wet ride yellowfin boats are. had a 31 contender great boat just wet got a 23 whaler now and unbelievably dry. if couple things happen might be looking at 32-34 yellowfin and don't know much about them thanks


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

ran around in a 34' yf in Fla one day , we were also in brother in law's 34' venture, i like the yellowfin a tad better, whole diiff. animal than a contender, look at the bow flare. can't help but be drier in a same length hull, not a back snapper either.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

They are dryer than the old contender 31s. I think contender alleviated the wet ride with the new 31T, but I haven't rode one yet. The 32 and 34 Yellowfin are excellent boats, the big flare up front does cut down spray, but if you are running side sea in a stiff breeze, you'll get wet (which will happen in any boat).


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

Yellowfins are well built boats, but in my honest opinion if you buying new they are very proud of them. My next boat is going to be a 31T Cape Horn.


----------



## pqd (May 30, 2009)

The new Tournament contenders are a whole different animal. The old ones are known to be wet. However any center console given the direction and strength of the wind will get you wet. If you dont wanna get wet get curtains. The newer models whether its yellowfin or contender you cant go wrong with. Ride both and see which layout and attention to detail you prefer and choose whats best for you. But as anyone who owns a boat knows whats best today isnt necessarily best tomorrow. Take your time and enjoy the process.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Routinely refer to my 31 Cape Horn as a "Poor Man's YellowFin"
Bow flare looks similar, similar deadrise. AWESOME ride.
I had a 36 Contender before that was much rougher and MUCH wetter (I dont even own spray curtains on the Cape) 
HOWEVER - I will gladly concede that the ride and wetness in the Contender was probably due in large part to user error.

Cons would include lack of in deck storage.

That being said, I would not trade my 31 Cape Horn for anything else in the 31 class, other than maybe a YellowFin.

Or maybe a cat - jeez - dont wanna start **** with you cat guys!



Capt. Hooky said:


> Yellowfins are well built boats, but in my honest opinion if you buying new they are very proud of them. My next boat is going to be a 31T Cape Horn.


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

go to thehulltruth.com and ask, lot more yellowfins in florida than here , you'll get all the info that you could ever want with the guys on that site.


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

In my honest opinion....the Yellowfin is the superior of the two. I've fished on several Contenders and the Yellowfin is just a different tier boat. They are quite a bit more but you can get that boat however you want it. In the same seas you will be less wet in the Yellowfin that the Contender. That is the boat that I will be looking at in the next year since I am relocating from OKC to Houston in a month. I have fished on a 25, 27, 31, and primarily 36' contender so I have spent quite a bit of time fishing them. Hands down...the yellowfin is the winner. My buddy upgraded from a 36' to a 42' YF and they are both bad azzzz fishing machines. Mentioning that the Cape Horn is a "poor man's yellowfin"....is ludicrous. It is not even the same type of hull and you are comparing apples to oranges. Like CB specified...visit THT and talk to those that have the two boats. I've fished on both and am looking very hard at both a Yellowfin and Invincible in the 32-36 foot range. I know Invincible hasn't been in the market long enough but I've heard they are a pretty bad boat. My $.02....FC


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

I fished with txcbs on his Yellowfin. I believe it is a 32'. Awsome boat! Nice dry ride in 1-3's the day we fished out of Galveston. Plenty of everything, storage, fishing room, ect. Built like a tank, nothing seemed to vibrate when we hit a wave hard. If I could afford it I would own one. By the way he was thinking of selling it to upgrade to a 36' Yellowfin you might want to contact him.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

I guess I will be the first to differ from the crowd. I would make sure you do your homework. I will be the first to admit that I would be skeptical of them and do diligence. First the glass fuel tanks, then I have heard some local guys having transom issues to the point of almost falling off, then they build a 42 and can not even engineer a live well structure. This is all hearsay on my part but I would definitely ask a lot of questions. Who the heck is doing their engineering. Good luck.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Yellowfin is one of the top tier boats in its class. Not many boats can compare to its structure, finish, and ride. The hull design ya'll are trying to say is a classical carolina flair found on many east coast boats. The only other boat that compares to the Yellowfin is the Venture and it is also a top of the line boat.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Sure, the yellowfin is a great handling boat, but you're paying a lot for the name, on the hopes of a good resale value. For example, used yellowfins in the 27-31 foot class, still under warranty for a year, go for about $150,000.

You can get a used World Cat, also a respected trade name, for about $100,000. This is just eyeballing what the list prices are on several internet sites.

So consider if an extra $50,000 or so is worth it. To some it is. We can't make that decision for ya.


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

En Fuego said:


> Routinely refer to my 31 Cape Horn as a "Poor Man's YellowFin"
> Bow flare looks similar, similar deadrise. AWESOME ride.
> I had a 36 Contender before that was much rougher and MUCH wetter (I dont even own spray curtains on the Cape)
> HOWEVER - I will gladly concede that the ride and wetness in the Contender was probably due in large part to user error.
> ...


I agree with you on the storage and deck space. I wish I had a little more. But you are right, I wouldn't trade them it for anything else in the 26' class.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Swells said:


> Sure, the yellowfin is a great handling boat, but you're paying a lot for the name, on the hopes of a good resale value. For example, used yellowfins in the 27-31 foot class, still under warranty for a year, go for about $150,000.
> 
> You can get a used World Cat, also a respected trade name, for about $100,000. This is just eyeballing what the list prices are on several internet sites.
> 
> So consider if an extra $50,000 or so is worth it. To some it is. We can't make that decision for ya.


A world cat is a respected name but so are a lot of names. You pay for a lot more then just the name when you get a Yellowfin.


----------



## nxfedlt1 (Aug 24, 2009)

I spent some time on the east coast, and visited multiple factories in florida. I owned an everglades, which I sold to purchase a Yellowfin. I went to the miami show twice and lauderdale once before deciding.

Here is why I chose YF:
1. I dont have to worry about them being in business, they have orders stacked months out by building on an order only basis
2. The craftsman ship is second to none, insides of hatches are all finished, underside of the floor inside of boxes, the wiring, the resins and glass used are of the highest quality, they use odyssey batteries from the get go, they have their own proprietary switches and battery control which is FUNCTIONAL and makes sense.
3. Most importantly to me, the warranty and customer appreciation. There is a Yellowfin Owners retreat weekend each year in Hawks Cay. When I was missing a 2 dollar item, I called Richard and had sent it free of charge to my office within a week. When I send an email, I get a reply within the day. When I need work done, they offer to send me parts either free or at cost. They have a contingency tournament program for people fishing their boats. They sponsor just about every SKA event in one way or another. I'm not passed off or swept under the rug.

Wylie has ingrained this culture down to the very bottom of his organization. When I took my boat into the factory at 300 hours for some upgrades, the day I went to pick it up, there was a young man working on the inside.  Knowing my boat was supposed to be through, I asked what he was up to in a polite manner and he said, " I noticed you had some gel coat chips on the inside, so I thought I'd fix them for you. I also added under gunnel lighting since we had some extra. " I didn't ask for any of this.....this is just Wylie's organizational culture.

I will be a repeat customer in next year or two. Jupiter and Seavee are two others I would consider as well.

Now, not having ever owned a contender, I'll leave you with this to make your own judgement. http://www.contenderboatsbreachwarranty.com/ The threads on thehulltruth reached several thousand replies.....I had to quit reading.

As to the glass tanks, the boats starting in 09 are aluminum only. Might have been '08. I have glass tanks, and never have had an issue, but those that did, Wylie offered to replace at a minimal cost.


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

Yes, be very careful (forewarned) if buying a boat with fiberglass fuel tanks.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Ahhh - you're right - it's not a poor man's anything - having saved about 75K for the same size boat, I'm not poor! It's a Cape Horn. It's purely a fishing machine. Not in the same class as Yellowfin for finish and do-dads and bright n shineys, but then again, the last Tuna that I put in my coffin box couldn't tell the difference.



FISHIN COUG said:


> In my honest opinion....the Yellowfin is the superior of the two. I've fished on several Contenders and the Yellowfin is just a different tier boat. They are quite a bit more but you can get that boat however you want it. In the same seas you will be less wet in the Yellowfin that the Contender. That is the boat that I will be looking at in the next year since I am relocating from OKC to Houston in a month. I have fished on a 25, 27, 31, and primarily 36' contender so I have spent quite a bit of time fishing them. Hands down...the yellowfin is the winner. My buddy upgraded from a 36' to a 42' YF and they are both bad azzzz fishing machines. Mentioning that the Cape Horn is a "poor man's yellowfin"....is ludicrous. It is not even the same type of hull and you are comparing apples to oranges. Like CB specified...visit THT and talk to those that have the two boats. I've fished on both and am looking very hard at both a Yellowfin and Invincible in the 32-36 foot range. I know Invincible hasn't been in the market long enough but I've heard they are a pretty bad boat. My $.02....FC


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

FISHIN COUG said:


> In my honest opinion....the Yellowfin is the superior of the two. I've fished on several Contenders and the Yellowfin is just a different tier boat. They are quite a bit more but you can get that boat however you want it. In the same seas you will be less wet in the Yellowfin that the Contender. That is the boat that I will be looking at in the next year since I am relocating from OKC to Houston in a month. I have fished on a 25, 27, 31, and primarily 36' contender so I have spent quite a bit of time fishing them. Hands down...the yellowfin is the winner. My buddy upgraded from a 36' to a 42' YF and they are both bad azzzz fishing machines. Mentioning that the Cape Horn is a "poor man's yellowfin"....is ludicrous. It is not even the same type of hull and you are comparing apples to oranges. Like CB specified...visit THT and talk to those that have the two boats. I've fished on both and am looking very hard at both a Yellowfin and Invincible in the 32-36 foot range. I know Invincible hasn't been in the market long enough but I've heard they are a pretty bad boat. My $.02....FC


Wow. You have fished on a lot of boats. Which did you end up buying???

I have heard nothing but great things about the ride of the Cape Horns. Very nice looking boat.

Brandon


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Wow. You have fished on a lot of boats. Which did you end up buying???
> 
> I have heard nothing but great things about the ride of the Cape Horns. Very nice looking boat.
> 
> Brandon


My resignation was official yesterday afternoon from the firm that I've been working for over the past 2 years in Oklahoma City. As I tried to imply in my last post...I'm looking at both a Yellowfin or Invincible very closely and when I do pull the trigger....I'll let you know. I need to get my happy azzz back to houston first (couple of months).


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

En Fuego said:


> Ahhh - you're right - it's not a poor man's anything - having saved about 75K for the same size boat, I'm not poor! It's a Cape Horn. It's purely a fishing machine. Not in the same class as Yellowfin for finish and do-dads and bright n shineys, but then again, the last Tuna that I put in my coffin box couldn't tell the difference.


Please reread my post as I didn't even come close to implying that you are poor or anything about your financials when it comes to buying boats so I don't understand why you would reference that you saved 75K for the same size boat. All I said about your Cape Horn is that "it is not the same type of hull and that you are comparing apples to oranges". Meaning that a Yellowfin has a stepped hull. The gentlemen who started this thread was asking about the ride of a Yellowfin vs a Contender and "the step" in the hull makes a huge difference. I believe the quote of a "poor man's yellowfin" came from you...not me.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

En Fuego, believe it or not, I have never ridden a Cape Horn 31, so when you get to the neighborhood, give me a holler. I might hook you up with a fishing spot or two in exchange for a ride. And no, they aren't a Jacobsen fishing spot.


En Fuego said:


> Ahhh - you're right - it's not a poor man's anything - having saved about 75K for the same size boat, I'm not poor! It's a Cape Horn. It's purely a fishing machine. Not in the same class as Yellowfin for finish and do-dads and bright n shineys, but then again, the last Tuna that I put in my coffin box couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I hear Contenders are completely indestructible sad3sm


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Depends on who's drivin' em.


Category5 said:


> I hear Contenders are completely indestructible sad3sm


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I know nothing of Yellowfins but having fished on several Contenders including a brand new 33T with twin 350's I must say that the ride of EnFuegos Cape Horn is almost unbelievable. I was really impressed with the Cape and had a few guides out of Venice tell me how great that design is also. Dont get me wrong, Contenders and Yellowfins are both awesome boats for sure but the Cape horn shouldnt be overlooked either.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

James Howell said:


> Depends on who's drivin' em.


also the ride is amazing as long as you keep them completely out of the water.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I hear if you put 1000 lbs of chilled lead shot in the bow fish box it helps keep the nose down.


Category5 said:


> also the ride is amazing as long as you keep them completely out of the water.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

pqd said:


> The new Tournament contenders are a whole different animal. The old ones are known to be wet.


I hear this time and time again. However, I have fished on a 36 and a 33t. I didn't notice much difference at all. And kinda feel the 36 rode better. Maybe that's a product of the extra three feet. But I just don't see any reality in the statements that the new Tourmanent series are completly different boats.

Brandon


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll take an old Blackfin over a new Yellowfin in a heartbeat. :rotfl:


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Category5 said:


> also the ride is amazing as long as you keep them completely out of the water.


Fountains are faster



James Howell said:


> I hear if you put 1000 lbs of chilled lead shot in the bow fish box it helps keep the nose down.


they don't need trim tabs either!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Fountains are faster
> 
> they don't need trim tabs either!


Just need about 10 hired hands to help you tighten up all the loose screws after every trip


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

*Sea Trial*

For the sort of money you are talking it is very reasonable to put the Yellowfin to the test. Request a sea trial. Make sure that you have some waves and conditions similar to the ones you would consider acceptable for fishing.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Category5 said:


> Just need about 10 hired hands to help you tighten up all the loose screws after every trip


the ones loose in your farked up head?:spineyes:


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey Coug - I did not get offended or anything, I was just pointing out that the cost difference in the YF vs the CH was SUBSTANTIAL.
I ALMOST inadvertantly hijacked this thread.
Comparing the two is not at all ludicrous. They are apples and oranges - doesnt mean they cant be compared.

When I mentioned my boat as being the "Poor man's Yellowfin" it was a positive reference towards Yellowfin, not an endorsement of Cape Horns, per se. They have similar bow styles, but the CH does not have the stepped hull. HUGE advantage to YF, as it makes the ride a little softer and the hull is super fast.

My boat is smokin sweet *for the money*, but Yellowfins are a whole different breed.

If money were not a significant consideration, I would probably own a Yellowfin.

I have owned a Contender, loved it, too much boat for me.

I would shy away from Fountain, not because of the boat (which is top notch) but because Reggie always seems to be on the verge of having to sell the family farm.

EVERY boat - EVERY BOAT is some sort of a compromise. There is not one all perfect ride, or this discussion would be moot.

I have yet to ride in a cat boat, or any other big boat, so I prefer not to give an opionion on anything that I do not have first hand specific knowledge of.


FISHIN COUG said:


> Please reread my post as I didn't even come close to implying that you are poor or anything about your financials when it comes to buying boats so I don't understand why you would reference that you saved 75K for the same size boat. All I said about your Cape Horn is that "it is not the same type of hull and that you are comparing apples to oranges". Meaning that a Yellowfin has a stepped hull. The gentlemen who started this thread was asking about the ride of a Yellowfin vs a Contender and "the step" in the hull makes a huge difference. I believe the quote of a "poor man's yellowfin" came from you...not me.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Plus if I were that easily offended, I would have enlisted Adamssportfishing to come to bat for me, and this post would be 300 pages long by now


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

En Fuego said:


> Plus if I were that easily offended, I would have enlisted Adamssportfishing to come to bat for me, and this post would be 300 pages long by now


Now that's funny!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

En Fuego said:


> Plus if I were that easily offended, I would have enlisted Adamssportfishing to come to bat for me, and this post would be 300 pages long by now


I have no clue what you are talking about...


----------



## tlaneff (Jan 11, 2010)

Chase This! said:


> Wow. You have fished on a lot of boats. Which did you end up buying???
> 
> I have heard nothing but great things about the ride of the Cape Horns. Very nice looking boat.
> 
> Brandon


Still got the 23 boston whaler just hoping for some investment payoffs. Didn't even mention the Century or Key West.


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

I have ridden in a couple YFs, and I'm getting a 24 Bay eventually. I've been to the factory in Sarasota, and it was as I expected after doing a yr or so of research. You will pay a lot for a YF as it is not a production boat, but you get what you pay for.

Now, if you get a boat and expect it to never have an issue I think you are a little naive and nobody from YF will ever tell you that you'll never have a problem. But, when you do have a problem you will get support from the factory that is as good as it gets. Just do some searches on THT for YellowFin and you you'll see. There is only 1 boat company owner out there that will come on a public forum and answer questions and that is Wylie. He has even gone on there and offered to buy peoples boats back when they weren't satisfied or felt like they weren't getting the proper customer service...good luck ever seeing that from another boat builder, and especially not on a public forum.

They also have a great owners forum - www.yellowfinonly.com, and people are very helpful. YF owners are also very proud of their boats, so if you go looking for trouble you will get it...

The only downside to buying a new YF is the wait. Right now the wait for a new 24 Bay is about 6 months, so I won't have mine until next spring...they only start 1 a week on purpose.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Absolut... I have a 2010 24 Bay in stock you don't have to wait at all . Most boat's are 16 to 20 weeks out, but they do become availavle from time to time when a buyer backs out of a order we had a 32' 2 weeks ago that came up ... It didn't last long 2 day's had a new buyer for it..

Crocker TSF....


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

tlaneff said:


> looking for input on how much of a wet ride yellowfin boats are. had a 31 contender great boat just wet got a 23 whaler now and unbelievably dry. if couple things happen might be looking at 32-34 yellowfin and don't know much about them thanks


Just make sure there are plenty of beanbags onboard.


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

ccrocker1313 said:


> Absolut... I have a 2010 24 Bay in stock you don't have to wait at all . Most boat's are 16 to 20 weeks out, but they do become availavle from time to time when a buyer backs out of a order we had a 32' 2 weeks ago that came up ... It didn't last long 2 day's had a new buyer for it..
> 
> Crocker TSF....


Yeah, I know .


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

anyone checked out a row boat?


----------



## AGGREVATED (Feb 7, 2005)

DeJaVu- This sounds like the same thing I heard a couple of years ago with Fountain and Contender. In my opinion, if Contender would do better with there customer service and warranty they would be the best boat company hands down.


----------



## Firetx12 (Jul 28, 2009)

rdhdfmn said:


> Just make sure there are plenty of beanbags onboard.


And lightning rods.............:biggrin:


----------

